# Varnished Driftwood: Yay Or Nay?



## Cypher69 (Jul 4, 2012)

G'day guys, just reading some of the DIY threads & noticing people using various sealants & exterior paints & enamels for their enclosures, I was wondering:

I have a beautiful piece of driftwood that's been in my possession for over 10 years now. About 5 years ago, I had plans on making it a lamp/wall feature in my living room so I varnished it. I used a water based aerosol varnish that I bought from an arts store & gave the driftwood about 3 coats of spray...like I said, 5 years ago.

Now I'm in the midst of building an enclosure for green tree frogs & I was wondering would it be safe to use that driftwood with the frogs?
It would be mounted on the back wall of the enclosure as a climbing feature & none of it would be touching or submerged in water.
I'm also taking into consideration the high humidity & closeness to the heat light.

Do you honestly think it would be safe to use OR should I just not take the chance at all?

Cheers.


----------



## Jande (Jul 4, 2012)

Honestly I think after 5 years it would be fine...but mostly because it was water-based varnish. I am not 100% sure though. In all honesty I'd give it a go in there for a few weeks if it were me. I doubt fumes would be a worry after that long and the varnish should have aged and well and truly set enough to be near heat in my opinion. A coat of something like Pondtite over it to be extra safe might do ok, too. Good luck with it if you decide to go ahead.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jul 4, 2012)

Idid this to a piece of drift wood 10 years ago and things are still comong out of it even sprayed with top of descent several times
Trouble is it looks fantastic


----------



## Jande (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmm maybe not then if 'things are still coming out of it'. You mean insects or chemicals?


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 4, 2012)

Coat it with polyurethane, leave it outside until the smell is 100% gone and it will be fine to use.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers for the input...I'm kinda willing to take the chance HOWEVER I might leave the driftwood outside for a week & let the natural elements leach it a bit before installing.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jul 4, 2012)

Insects small crawling bugs, the water based varnish is fine as has a low odour that disappears in a matter of weeks


----------

